# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  Anyone know of any privacy oriented cell phones?

## Reason

ie: There are privacy oriented email providers that put an emphasis on privacy related functionality & adopt strict privacy friendly terms of service.

I am looking for a similarly themed model of cell phone.

Yes I realize the safest method would be to buy prepaid phones & throw them away constantly.

That's not what I am looking for. I am looking for a good phone that will remain on my major carrier's network with the same phone number for many years BUT I would like to support a manufacturer that puts a priority on privacy friendly functionality. ie: No internal GPS, easy ability to turn airplane mode on/off, no camera, etc.

*NEED THIS PHONE TO WORK ON SPRINT*

----------


## Romulus



----------


## ZanZibar

> 


If they are able to shoot a laser onto the string they will be able to tell what's being transmitted down the line, so no not even that's secure.

----------


## Reason

> If they are able to shoot a laser onto the string they will be able to tell what's being transmitted down the line, so no not even that's secure.


It's funny cause it's true...

----------


## steph3n

such will be made 'illegal' quite soon as you will be forcefed into getting 'presidential alerts' or whatever they are calling them now.

----------


## Johnny Appleseed

I think any message sent through thin air can be retrieved from thin air.

----------


## libertyfanatic

> ie: There are privacy oriented email providers that put an emphasis on privacy related functionality & adopt strict privacy friendly terms of service.
> 
> I am looking for a similarly themed model of cell phone.
> 
> Yes I realize the safest method would be to buy prepaid phones & throw them away constantly.
> 
> That's not what I am looking for. I am looking for a good phone that will remain on my major carrier's network with the same phone number for many years BUT I would like to support a manufacturer that puts a priority on privacy friendly functionality. ie: No internal GPS, easy ability to turn airplane mode on/off, no camera, etc.
> 
> *NEED THIS PHONE TO WORK ON SPRINT*


What are some of these e-mail providers you speak of?

----------


## Reason

> What are some of these e-mail providers you speak of?


http://www.hushmail.com/

----------


## pcosmar

> http://www.hushmail.com/


Nope, secure does not exist.
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/200...crypted-e-mai/

----------


## Reason

> Nope, secure does not exist.
> http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/200...crypted-e-mai/


Who said anything about secure?

----------


## pcosmar

> Who said anything about secure?


OK, privacy does not exist if any government agency wants your communications.

There is no private Cell Phone. Just assume all your communications are being monitored.
Don't say anything on them that you don't want to tell Homeland security directly.

----------


## Reason

> OK, privacy does not exist if any government agency wants your communications.
> 
> There is no private Cell Phone. Just assume all your communications are being monitored.
> Don't say anything on them that you don't want to tell Homeland security directly.


We all already know that.

I still would like to support companies that put emphasis on privacy over those who don't.

----------


## pcosmar

> We all already know that.
> 
> I still would like to support companies that put emphasis on privacy over those who don't.




You would rather support a false sense of security?
Any one that pretends or infers otherwise is not being honest with you.
Communications will be monitored for any or no reason. All of your files will be immediately turned over on request.

To infer otherwise is just dishonest.

----------


## Reason

> You would rather support a false sense of security?
> Any one that pretends or infers otherwise is not being honest with you.
> Communications will be monitored for any or no reason. All of your files will be immediately turned over on request.
> 
> To infer otherwise is just dishonest.


If you know what you're doing in terms of encrypting your email the government will NOT be able to read it.

However, that's a different subject entirely.

All I am saying is that I would prefer to be aware of & support companies that give their customers privacy enhancing options instead of those who couldn't care less.

----------


## LibForestPaul

> If you know what you're doing in terms of encrypting your email the government will NOT be able to read it.
> 
> However, that's a different subject entirely.
> 
> All I am saying is that I would prefer to be aware of & support companies that give their customers privacy enhancing options instead of those who couldn't care less.


Define privacy?
ex.
This phrase that I type passes through several different "computers" before it hits ronpaulforums.com? The company that provides my connection to the internet where my messages go, and where they come from. If they want, they could see the messages as well. My email provider not only sees my messages and stores my message which can be seen by any employee, but also mines my messages for advertisement.
As far as cell phones, anyone can see where you call and who calls you (billing). I believe there may be a weak encryption between the tower and your phone. There already exist devices than can mimic cell towers. I believe almost all the providers participate with the government warrantless wiretapping and got a congressional get out of jail free card. Perhaps you can look into satellite based encrypted phones, but these are quite expensive.

----------


## amy31416



----------


## idiom

You would need to run encryption on your cell, but even then traffic, that is who you are calling and from where will be trackable always with any carrier.

----------


## AceNZ

I've never heard of carriers that emphasize privacy.

About the best you can probably do is to use old cell phones, turn off as many features as you can, and don't use memory, speed dialing, txts, etc. It's one thing for someone to get a warrant to have your provider produce call detail info -- it's another thing entirely if they can just pick up your phone and directly get everything they want.

----------


## ZanZibar

Your best bet is to spring for highly encrypted point-to-point RF. Of course that's probably prohibitively expensive.

----------


## Danke

Eckspay ithway ouryay iendsfray inway Igpay Atinlay.

----------


## Anti Federalist

http://www.patriotphone.com/




> ie: There are privacy oriented email providers that put an emphasis on privacy related functionality & adopt strict privacy friendly terms of service.
> 
> I am looking for a similarly themed model of cell phone.
> 
> Yes I realize the safest method would be to buy prepaid phones & throw them away constantly.
> 
> That's not what I am looking for. I am looking for a good phone that will remain on my major carrier's network with the same phone number for many years BUT I would like to support a manufacturer that puts a priority on privacy friendly functionality. ie: No internal GPS, easy ability to turn airplane mode on/off, no camera, etc.
> 
> *NEED THIS PHONE TO WORK ON SPRINT*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Eckspay ithway ouryay iendsfray inway Igpay Atinlay.


uckFay igBay otherBray andway ishay urveillancesay atrixmay !

----------


## pcosmar

> http://www.patriotphone.com/





> You understand as a telephone service provider we log and store all records of incomming and outgoing phone calls. This includes the length, time and number called. You understand that we store voice mails in our system for customer use and retrieval.


You understand that we will turn this information over immediately upon request of any government agent.

----------


## pcosmar

$#@!,, Just arrange a simple code and code phrases with people that you trust.

All other forms of communication are compromised.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> You understand that we will turn this information over immediately upon request of any government agent.


Without a doubt.

And it's illegal to sell a phone that cannot be tracked since oh, 1998 or so.

You're absolutely right, all electronic communications must be assumed to be fully compromised and under 24/7 surviellance.

----------


## ghengis86

Anything you say can and will be used against in a court of (whatever we say so) law. 

Everything electronic is recordable/traceable. act accordingly

----------


## CaptainAmerica



----------


## MRK

> http://www.hushmail.com/


There are rumors on the internets that hushmail is a honeytrap/sting operation. I'd look for references but I'm on my phone.

Just set up an email server on a second hand desktop with a low watt power supply and keep it running in a closet and you're good to go. You can customize your domain name this way too so you don't have to be another yahoo @yahoo.com.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Pete is 100 percent correct.

Not a single one of these companies can be trusted not to spill their guts the second a federal agent knocks.

Everything is recorded, everything is tracked.

No electronic communication is secure, period.

*Encrypted E-Mail Company Hushmail Spills to Feds*

http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/200...crypted-e-mai/

By Ryan Singel  November 7, 2007  |  3:39 pm  |  Categories: Crime, Hacks and Cracks 

Hushmail, a longtime provider of encrypted web-based email, markets itself by saying that "not even a Hushmail employee with access to our servers can read your encrypted e-mail, since each message is uniquely encoded before it leaves your computer."

But it turns out that statement seems not to apply to individuals targeted by government agencies that are able to convince a Canadian court to serve a court order on the company.

A September court document (.pdf) from a federal prosecution of alleged steroid dealers reveals the Canadian company turned over 12 CDs worth of e-mails from three Hushmail accounts, following a court order obtained through a mutual assistance treaty between the U.S. and Canada. The charging document alleges that many Chinese wholesale steroid chemical providers, underground laboratories and steroid retailers do business over Hushmail.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Nope, secure does not exist.
> http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/200...crypted-e-mai/


This. No such thing as security for email or phones.

----------


## amy31416

Smoke signals.

----------

